
The Western Design Center, Inc. (company still exists, but website looks 90's) - em3rgent0rdr
http://www.westerndesigncenter.com
======
CM30
Eh, I've seen more old fashioned looking company websites. At least it seems
easy to navigate rather than a whole giant list of random elements scattered
all over the place like Yvette's Bridal Formal or the likes.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/InternetLegends/comments/2x0g0t/yve...](https://www.reddit.com/r/InternetLegends/comments/2x0g0t/yvettes_bridal_formal_a_mirror_of_a_weird_website/)

